# Puppylocks hair extensions



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I really really hope no one posts saying this is animal cruelty. I did my research and I am pretty sure it's about as cruel as a top knot. 

Ok, that out of the way, Puppylocks are amazing! I just put one on Gustave, only one and in a very subtle place because I think his costume is very loud anyway but you can see how cool this is. I bought 8 of them so I am excited to try more on Gustave later. Here are some pics. 



































They make them in all sorts of colors and they also have some with feathers. Love love love it!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Sorry for the double pictures, iPhone app messed up.


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

LOL that's so cute! I never knew that existed for dogs. I can totally see Cici wearing one. An orange one on her top knot would have been perfect for her halloween costume (pebbles), it's a better alternative to dying the hair:thumbsup:


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Yes, it will work even better on dogs with longer hair. Will blend in more.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

That is adorable! I have seen these before, at a pet event. I think it'll go really well with Gustave's costume...can't wait to see it when it all comes together!


----------



## nicolen412 (Jun 8, 2012)

gustave is my idol.


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

Aww thats cute  how does it go in? I know nothing about even human hear extensions lol


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

That is adorable 

I've seen puppy feathers (hair clips - like that one - rooster featehrs or something) at a store here.... Thought Grace would LOVE them


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

nicolen412 said:


> gustave is my idol.


Aww, that's a very kind thing to say. Gustave is saying thank you and doing a happy dance.


----------



## Sugarstar (May 9, 2012)

I love the idea! I wonder how they differ from regular feather extensions.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

*Missy* said:


> Aww thats cute  how does it go in? I know nothing about even human hear extensions lol


So there's a bead and you thread a few strands of your pup's hair in there with the feather. And then just flatten the bead with pliers so it locks in feather with pup's hair. It was easier than I thought it was gonna be.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Sugarstar said:


> I love the idea! I wonder how they differ from regular feather extensions.


You know, the feathers might be the same. I think a lot of stuff meant for dogs is just a marketing ploy. Like coconut oil 'for dogs'.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

So cool! If I put one in Dewey's or any of mine, the others would probably grab it, and drag that one around by their extension!!


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Very cute!


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I like it


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> So cool! If I put one in Dewey's or any of mine, the others would probably grab it, and drag that one around by their extension!!


Omg. Now I am imagining Laurel running around with Dewey hanging by a hair extension in Laurel's hair.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Furbabies mom said:


> So cool! If I put one in Dewey's or any of mine, the others would probably grab it, and drag that one around by their extension!!


Here too!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Get that costume done.... I want to see it!!!!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

If you crush a bead to put it on... how do you get it off?


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

That is a cute idea. How do they attach to the hair? We used to have a young member who would dye her malt's hair with Kool-aid.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Grace'sMom said:


> If you crush a bead to put it on... how do you get it off?


I am planning to wiggle the feather out free and then cut the bead. It's made of a thin metal sheet so maybe with pointy pliers. I didn't put a lot of his hair in though so it might not even require any cutting.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> Get that costume done.... I want to see it!!!!


On it! I will start assembling it all in an hour. I don't think he likes wearing the body part so might just put a blue sweater on him.


----------

